

This Week in Data (August 7, 2015) - glennbarley
http://www.r1soft.com/blog/this-week-in-data-august-7-2015

======
jdeisenberg
This seems a case where the "infographic" is almost worse than useless. The
image has no meaningful alt attribute, thus making it inaccessible.

The graphic is followed by links to the information. Why not make the links
have the text that was in the graphic, place the icons next to the links, and
presto - you have an accessible interface with the same information. (With a
bit of CSS-fu, it could well be nearly as attractive as the infographic.)

